# Newer fglrx drivers broke X.

## RadicalDreamer

About a week ago I did a emerge --update --newuse world and it emerged the newer ati-drivers (fglrx), now I get a,

(EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperPreInit] === DALEnableInstance failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed,

 followed by the logical, no screens found and yada yada. So, I've been using the defauls vesa drivers, and looking for a soulution I've tried.

Using older, and my previous drivers, (3.39.4 I believe?)

Tried the open-source radeon drivers, same (EE) No devices detected.

various /etc/X11/xorg.conf configuration tweeks.

I'm running 64-bit

With a Radeon HD 2600 XT

Because of the no devices detected, I'd be almost sure that it was xorg.conf related, with the exception of the vesa drivers still working.

Heres my xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Samsung SyncMaster 900p"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Radeon HD 2600 XT"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BoardName   "Radeon 2600"

   VideoRam    512

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

#    Option   "RenderAccel"    "true"

#    Option   "UseEvents"   "false"

#    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "Radeon HD 2600 XT"

   Driver      "vesa"

   Option       "VBEModes" "true"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    #VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "Radeon HD 2600 XT"

   Monitor    "Samsung SyncMaster 900p"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1800x1400" "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

#   Group        0

#   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

   Option       "AIGLX" "Enable"

EndSection

```

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Bauks 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Sat Dec 29 01:05:14 GMT 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 27 December 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.2.log", Time: Sat Dec 29 01:54:31 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung SyncMaster 900p"

(**) |   |-->Device "Radeon HD 2600 XT"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "AIGLX"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bf7a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,03ea card 10de,cb84 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,03e0 card 1565,3407 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,03eb card 1565,3407 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,03f5 card 1565,3407 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,03f1 card 1565,3407 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,03f2 card 1565,3407 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,03f3 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,03f0 card 1565,820d rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,03ec card 1565,3407 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,03ef card 1565,2505 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,03f6 card 1565,5405 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,03e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1301 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,9588 card 1787,2237 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,aa08 card 1787,aa08 rev 00 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdb00000 - 0xfdbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfdafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd900000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x9588) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xfdde0000/16, I/O @ 0xbc00/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:56

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9588) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7e6220

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT" (Chipset = 0x9588)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1787, PciSubDevice = 0x2237)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdde0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.53

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV630

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Video RAM override, using 512 kB instead of 524288 kB

(**) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 0 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperPreInit] === DALEnableInstance failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Edit: (Found the fglrx error is common if you have CONFIG_FB enabled, disabling and recompiling now.)  :Wink: 

Edit: Edit: (To no avail.)

----------

## ok

I had a similar problem with the newer ati-drivers:

 *Quote:*   

> Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) 

 

Is acpid running?

----------

## RadicalDreamer

Installed acpid, now that line changes to...

```
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
```

which is great and all but I still get...

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Bauks 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #3 SMP Sat Dec 29 02:28:12 GMT 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 27 December 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 29 20:02:04 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung SyncMaster 900p"

(**) |   |-->Device "Radeon HD 2600 XT"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "AIGLX"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bf7a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,03ea card 10de,cb84 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,03e0 card 1565,3407 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,03eb card 1565,3407 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,03f5 card 1565,3407 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,03f1 card 1565,3407 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,03f2 card 1565,3407 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,03f3 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,03f0 card 1565,820d rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,03ec card 1565,3407 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,03ef card 1565,2505 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,03f6 card 1565,5405 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,03e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1301 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,9588 card 1787,2237 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,aa08 card 1787,aa08 rev 00 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdb00000 - 0xfdbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfdafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd900000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x9588) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xfdde0000/16, I/O @ 0xbc00/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:56

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9588) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7e6220

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT" (Chipset = 0x9588)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1787, PciSubDevice = 0x2237)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdde0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.53

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV630

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Video RAM override, using 512 kB instead of 524288 kB

(**) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 0 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperPreInit] === DALEnableInstance failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## ok

Did you try 

```
aticonfig --initial
```

? It works better if you don't have the entry

```
Section "Device"

..

Driver "fglrx"
```

, you can substitute fglrx with something else...

Before you do that, you should make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (normally aticonfig should do that, but sometimes it doesn't). Are you using framebuffer on the console? What is the output of: 

```
lsmod
```

?

----------

## RadicalDreamer

lsmod gives me this...

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

xt_NFQUEUE              6528  3 

ipv6                  290664  14 

snd_pcm_oss            45984  0 

snd_mixer_oss          21504  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            36736  0 

snd_seq_midi_event     12416  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                58880  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         13076  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

smbfs                  69008  0 

forcedeth              53384  0 

fglrx                 825348  0 

usbhid                 46304  0 

ff_memless             10376  1 usbhid

fan                    10248  0 

parport_pc             46824  0 

parport                44556  1 parport_pc

8139too                32384  0 

mii                    10240  1 8139too

8250_pnp               16384  0 

button                 13856  0 

thermal                22688  0 

processor              43624  1 thermal

snd_hda_intel         339492  3 

snd_pcm                83720  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              28552  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    65896  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         15248  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i2c_nforce2            11008  0 

i2c_core               30976  1 i2c_nforce2

ehci_hcd               36620  0 

ohci_hcd               26628  0 

usbcore               149424  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

sg                     37544  0 

rtc                    14240  0 

floppy                 66600  0 

pcspkr                  7808  0 

And to the best of my knowledge all aticonfig --initial does is puts "fglrx" as the Driver, in the Devices section.

But none the less, I'll try it.

----------

